# Free Zombieskinz Free



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Just four more days!!!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG... Four. More. Days?!?!?!?!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Tsk tsk spoken like a man thats already put his submission in!!!!! Anyway Good luck to everybody!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Remember you cant WIN if you dont ENTER!!!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

bodybagging said:


> Remember you cant WIN if you dont ENTER!!!


Enter freely and of your own will....


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

You are getting sleepy, Very sleepy, sleepy your eyes are heavy, you cant hold them open , NOW go ENTER to WIN ......... did I mention ZOMBIESKINZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

3 count them , 3 more days to WIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Get in it to WIN it!!!!!!!!!
GEESH did I forget to mention that these are BODYBAG ENTERTAIMENT ZOMBIESKINZ........ hand sculpted , molded, cast and painted by yours truly!!!!!
www.Rottingfleshradio.com for details


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

CONTEST ENDS TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!! Get those entries IN!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Tune into www.ROTTINGFLESHRADIO.Com Later today for the announcement of the zombieskinz Giveaway, Good luck to all that entered!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Congrats to Steve Strank of UTAH, He is the very first person to own a set of ZOMBIESKINZ. Lets all give him a round of APPLAUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

So what's free?


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Damn...I always miss out on the good stuff...and yesterday was my birthday too...sniff, sniff

Oh well, congrats to the winner (lucky dog)

Cool skinz BB!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Frightener, FREE is GOOD, FREE is GREAT, looks like you found this FREE thread a lil to LATE!!!!!!


----------

